# euroracks for sale



## euroracks (Nov 9, 2010)

For Sale:
Brand new Euroracks for sale, 33 litre racks, 18 litre racks, 9 and 12 litre racks, double and triple stacks up to 10 high, all made to take Really Useful Boxes.
1000 watt Thermocontrol pro mat stats
Heat mats for all levels
Fused connector box.
Delivered and setup is free within a reasonable distance.

Competitive prices and prompt delivery.
Payment Plans are available.
www.euroracks.co


----------



## entbiker (Nov 17, 2008)

do you do lidless or do they have to be lidded also whats dimensions on a double 10 high 33ltr rack and price are they plug and go cheers :2thumb:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Prices?: victory:


----------



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Euroracks*

Just to say that I have had a rack delivered today and I am very impressed with it. I have had another from a different company and this is a better looking and better made rack. 5 Star performance from a 5 Star racking company. Will order again.


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

I am a scarecrow said:


> Prices?: victory:


same please


----------

